# Worried About Lump on Golden



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I am very worried for my 6 year old Golden. She has had a skin tag near her elbow for about a year. I was told not to worry about it. Now she has a lump near the same spot. Our groomer noticed it today, and she is sure it wasn't there when she was last groomed six weeks ago. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow...

Please think good thoughts for her... and, if anyone has any resources they can point me too... 

--Diane


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Our Golden is 13 and has had both skin tags and lipomas (fatty tumors) for years -- I hope this is the same thing. The vet removes them only if they are irritating him.

I'm thinking good thoughts!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
I was raised amongst Goldens and my mother's last one Goldie had a fatty tumour for probably 5 plus years. She lived till 17 which is amazing. She was blind and deaf but if you got out treats she still wagged her tail! The vet told my mom not to take it out. As long as you could push it around and it wasn't attached to anything, he said that was a good sign. Hope that helps and keep us posted!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My lab is covered with the fatty tumors. I had one drained last month. But they don't bother her. MY vet said they can be removed, but they aren't hurting anything.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way........hope it checks out to be nothing serious.:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sending you good thoughts, Diane. Hopefully, it is just a fatty tumor.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I hope it really is only a fatty tumor and nothing more serious! Good luck today.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sending good vibes to you too and hope its just a fatty tumor. Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Diane,

I've got my fingers crossed that your golden's lump is just a fatty cyst. We've had several goldens with fatty cysts that grew in all sorts of places. None of them were life threatening and most of them remained untouched because there was no need to remove them. If the lump is on a bony part of the leg and grows large enough to stretch out the skin, then your vet may recommend taking it off, but it still shouldn't be a danger to your dog's health. 

Hope she's fine and all is well!

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hopefully it is nothing more than a fatty cyst. My lab/husky had one on her side for many years. Sometimes it looked big, and other times you couldn't notice it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Diane - I hope the vet brings good news tomorrow. It's really scary to find something like that. You can't fret until you hear from a vet. I hope its nothing to be concerned about.

I've been experiencing the same thing kind of. My 13 week old, Gracie, has a spot on her back. We just noticed it over the weekend. It is about the size of a marble. It moves underneath the skin. She isn't in pain when we touch it. My husband says to wait to take her to the vet on December 16th at her 16 week check unless it grows. Can you guys tell me about fatty tumors? 

Karen


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope the vet puts your fears to rest tomorrow. Hopefully, it's just a fatty tumor since so many have offered experience that this is a non-serious type of thing! Let us knkow what the vet has to say.



Gracie's Mom said:


> I've been experiencing the same thing kind of. My 13 week old, Gracie, has a spot on her back. We just noticed it over the weekend. It is about the size of a marble. It moves underneath the skin.
> 
> Karen


Karen, Did Gracie just get her vaccines? Is the lump in the same area she got her shot? Others have mentioned having some swelling after their vaccines, so do you think that could be it?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

She got her shot on November 19th. We noticed the swelling about November 23rd. That is probably it because she may have had it before and we didn't notice it. It is the same side she had shot and probably pretty close to the location of shot, if not the same spot. If it is caused by shots, how long does the swelling last? It's been 8 days since she had her shot.

Karen


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My husband's Lab get fatty tumors all over his body. They are not serious. I hope it turns out to be something harmless. Take care of you baby and let us know what you find out.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

I hope the lumps are just harmless fatty tumors. We'll be thinking of you and sending good vibes.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I used to get them - fatty tumors on my head .. I had them removed and they came back .. For some reason they disappeared on their own .. 

Hopefully it is just a lipoma and all will be well ..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, it might last up to two weeks. It probably is a reaction to the vaccine if you can move it and you noticed it only after the vaccine.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, I'm so glad you came back in with this info! I never personally had it happen but I do remember others talking about it. I searched through some threads and found this one http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=947&highlight=lump that previously talked about lumps.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for the thread. I am really never successful at having the right words to search. I appreciate all the feedback, and loved the thread. I think it is from the shot. I will let it go for now and wait unless it grows. Thanks to Lina, too!!

Karen


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Roxy (our golden) and I just got back from the vet. The vet did a needle aspiration and said it doesn't look like either a fatty tumor or a mast cell tumor. The vet couldn't identify the cells from the aspiration, so there are a lot of things it could be. Roxy will be having surgery Monday to have the lump removed, and then sent to a pathologist. We probably won't hear anything back from the pathologist for about a week -- it is hard to wait...

I am very grateful for the support of this group, as well as all I have learned from this forum. I felt a knew a few good pre-surgery questions to ask today from what I have learned here. I knew I wanted a blood panel before surgery, so they drew the blood today (at this vet, pre-surgery blood panels are done when requested by the client). I also wanted to know if she will have an IV during surgery (she will). I also knew to ask for an estimate of the cost of the surgery (I don't think I would have been given an estimate if I didn't ask). Anything else I should be worrying about pre-surgery??

Thanks to everyone for their support and kind words.

--Diane


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope everything works out for you and Roxy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope that Roxy's surgery goes well and that the pathologist's prognosis comes back as nothing serious! :hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You and Roxy will be in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane,
Wishing Roxy a quick recovery and I hope they find nothing seriously wrong.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, I think you thought of everything I would have asked pre-surgery. I hope this all works out well for Roxy. It is good that it isn't a mast cell tumor, right?

A week is a long time when you are worried. If you need to lean on us, please do! Post when you get worried and even if you just need a distraction. There is almost always someone here.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I did think of one thing to ask. Did you ask what kind of anesthesia they will be using? Isoflorane (sp?) is one of the safest. I can't think of the other one off the top of my head, but I can look it up if you want to know.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck! It sounds like you have it covered! oh, don't forget about the post surgery toy or treat for being soooo good! :biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I pray everything will go well. This week will be a long one for you. Just think good thoughts as hard as that is to do. You are in my thoughts. 

Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sevoflorine (sp?) is the other one that is considered to be one of the safest anesthesias.

And I thought of two more questions... Are they going to need to keep Roxy overnight? If so, do they have staff to stay with her overnight?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Diane,

I'm sorry to hear Roxy will need surgery, but hopefully the lump will be removed and that will be the end of it. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<hugs> Diane & Roxy!

Keep us posted on everything!

Amanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'll be keeping Roxy in my prayers and I hope she recovers quickly. I have my fingers crossed that the results come back benign.

Wanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

I am sorry to hear that Roxy will need a surgery. We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed that surgery and recovery will be easy on Roxy and the pathology will bring only good news.

Best wishes,


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Best wishes to Roxy...lots of healing and quick recovery vibes being sent your way!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I was feeling pretty comfortable with the plan for surgery until Roxy's breeder just e-mailed me that she would not have a general vet do the surgery. She suggests that I have a surgeon do the surgery to be more assured that the borders are clean (and also because the mass is near a joint). I am not sure how many veterinary surgeons are in this area, but I will call around tomorrow...

For those of you that have had experience with these types of surgeries, what are your thoughts -- would you feel comfortable using a GP vet for this type of surgery?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Diane,

Go with who you trust. Is your regular vet not a surgeon? Our primary vet is a very skilled surgeon. However, if I thought our vet was not up to the task then I would seek out a specialist. 

Your breeder is right. Removing a tumor on a joint is tricky. We had that done on one of our foster dogs and our primary vet did the surgery. It turned out fine, and best of all we got clean margins. Maybe you can ask your vet how much experience they have with this situation? It might help to alleviate your worries. If you decide to go with a specialist, maybe your breeder or the vet's office can refer you. 

Either way, we'll be thinking of Roxie on Monday and hoping that all turns out well! 

Wanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I decided to go with our regular vet for the surgery (it was a very stressful choice because I want to make the best choices for Roxy). Although our vet regularly does surgeries, he is not a certified veterinary surgeon (i.e. it is not his speciality, he is a GP Vet). But, he is comfortable doing this surgery. He says the joint is not impacted. He also was willing to refer me to a specialist, if that was our preference. The anesthesia he uses is isoflurane. According to Roxy's breeder, the best anesthesia to use is sevoflurane; isoflurane is her second choice.

So far, I am very comfortable with this vet, but we just started going to him this month (he had seen Scout for a health certificate to fly, and last week was the first time he saw Roxy). My friend who has a golden retriever referred me to him. I am SO glad we made the switch when we did, as our old vet was very condescending and unwilling to listen to my point of view (our former vet didn't require blood panels before surgeries and thought I was crazy when I wanted one before Scout was neutered -- we ended up having Scout neutered in Los Angeles over the summer, where our vet REQUIRES blood panels before surgery). I would not want to be going through this medical crisis with our former vet.

Anyhow, I also called a veterinary office that has a certified surgeon (they also have the only veterinary oncologist in the entire area, so this is where we will be going if it turns out that Roxy needs the care of an oncologist). The surgeon would not be available to do the surgery for another week, and I just really want to get it done NOW as I think the sooner the better. The receptionist at the surgeon's office seemed pretty knowledgeable and thought that a GP Vet should be able to do this type of surgery -- that it is not particularly invasive...

Roxy's surgery is at 2:00 tomorrow, and I am hoping she will be able to come home tomorrow night. The vet thinks she should be able to. They do not have 24 hour care at the vet's office, so she would be better off at home.

Roxy is getting lots of love here as everyone is really worried for her. My kids should already be in bed, but I just found my 11-year old googling "Canine Cancer" on the computer.

This is a photo of Roxy just a few days ago. She is a beautiful, sweet dog. She passed her canine good citizen test several years ago and is scheduled to start working in the public library's "Read to Rover" program next year. I hope she will be well and able to do it.

Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers tomorrow...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I will be praying for Roxy and look forward to hearing a good report!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and Roxy tomorrow and I'll be hoping for a successful surgery and a quick recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Me and my gang are sending you and Roxy good vibes today for a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wishing her a speedy recovery! :kiss: I'm sure everything will go smoothly today, sounds like you've really thought this out and made the best decision!

:grouphug:
Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Best of luck Roxy!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to you and Roxy today.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We are keeping Roxy in our thoughts and sending healing wibes for speedy recovery.
Best of luck,


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, Roxy is a beautiful girl. She'll be in our thoughts and prayers today for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thinking about Roxy and sending my well wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

The vet just called to say that Roxy is out of surgery and that all went well. He thinks he got all of the tumor (but I guess you can't be sure). Roxy should be able to come home tonight. Now, we just need her to heal quickly and easily, and we'll have to wait to hear from the pathologist.

I'm glad the vet called before I need to pick up the kids from school, as they have been very worried about Roxy.

Thanks for all the good wishes and kind thoughts. It's been a stressful day. I really hate the experience of walking into a vet's office with a dog and walking out with just the leash. As if it wasn't hard enough to leave Roxy, when I bent down to show the office assistant the lump, Roxy gave me one last hug (a trick I taught her a few years back).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear she is fine and wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dschles said:


> I really hate the experience of walking into a vet's office with a dog and walking out with just the leash.


Oh, I hate that feeling.

I'm so glad for your good news. I hope all of you have a good night tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Diane,

I will keep Roxy in my prayers....my heart goes out to you! :grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry that you've had this stressful situation with Roxy. I hope she recovers soon and all turns out well. :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad Roxy's surgery went well and I hope she has a quick and easy recovery!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:angel: Sending prayers up for Roxy and your family too! :angel:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm so glad the surgery went well! Now we'll be praying for good test results and clean margins.

Give Roxy a hug from us, please! :hug:

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hugs to all of you and we hope to hear good news soon!

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

*Roxy is doing well post-surgery*

I have to say I am pleasantly surprised at how well Roxy is doing post-surgery. I had a lot of anxiety about how well she would be able to get around post-surgery since the surgery was on her leg. I envisioned her hobbling, limping, and not able to come upstairs to our bedroom where she sleeps. But, she is completely mobile -- she jumped right into the car, she has come up the stairs, and she went outside. Now, I am just watching her like a hawk to make sure she leaves her stitches alone -- so far, so good. She was licking her other leg where the IV was, but she hasn't touched her sutures. The incision area looks quite ugly -- a big shaved patch, and a large incision (about two inches), but otherwise she looks great.

I know we have just taken the first step on what may be a long journey, but so far, so good. Now, I just have to wait to hear what news the pathology report will bring.

Thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - great update Diane. I'm so happy to see how she is doing. That's fabulous.

I'll be hoping that the pathology results are just as encouraging!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

I am so glad to hear that Roxy is recovering well from her surgery. It never stops to amze me how quickly these fur babies bounce back. We are keeping our collective fingers and paws crossed for the good news on your pathology. 

Give Roxy and nice belly rub. 
Best,


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish Roxy a speedy, healthy recovery and good news on pathology tests!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just caught up on this thread. Roxy is beautiful! I'm glad the surgery went well and I'm praying that the path report will be a good one!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

We got the results of the pathology report yesterday. The tumor was a common low grade spindle cell tumor that was completely removed, with narrow margins. While this type of tumor does not tend to metastisize, it frequently recurs. My 11 year old son was very upset to hear that Roxy has cancer. But, as I told him, while the news could have been better, it also could have been much worse as there are other types of cancer that are much more devastating.

Treatment options now include radiology, chemotherapy, or wait and see. I am not inclined to try radiology or chemotherapy at this point. But, I think I will take Roxy to an oncologist and a holistic doctor for advice. I have read that specialized diet and supplements can be helpful, and I would like to try those.

Thanks for your support. Roxy is recovering well from her surgery and does not seem to have any discomfort (although we did put one of my husband's t-shirts on her to prevent her from licking the incision -- it is working well so far).


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I'm glad Roxy is comfortable but so sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Thank goodness it is not a CA that metastasizes...that's great news! I think your plan to consult with an oncologist and holistic vet is a good one.

Sending lots of healing vibes your way!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane,
I think you are wise not to panic and jump into drastic things right away. Talking to an oncologist and holistic vet is the best first step.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, sorry to hear about the diagnosis, but you are right. It could have been worse. I think if I was in your situation, I would do exactly what you have chosen to do. Prayers for you and Roxy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I am glad to hear that Roxy is getting better though I'm sorry about the tumor. As it doesn't metastasize, I would go the route you are going (holistic medicine and alternative methods) as chemotherapy or radiation are very drastic and will probably leave Roxy feeling very low for a while.

Please keep us updated on Roxy's progress! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Diane...

You and Roxy are in my thoughts and prayers...:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Diane,

I'm sorry to hear about Roxy's tumor. It sounds like you are very level-headed and will make an excellent decision for her. Sending warm thoughts your way from our furbabies to yours :hug:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

? Did they give you any information as to the rate of growth of the tumor .. I think you have made the right decision to consult different vets for different opinions .. about the treatment .
I would try and do as much research as you can before you talk to them . I agree about the aggressive approach - chemo and radiation - it can be very hard on their immune systems .
I would try and build up his resistance now starting with certain supplements and healthy diet .. and exercise if he can tolerate it .
The T shirt was a wonderful idea ..
Take good care of him he looks like a wonderful dog ..
.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Diane,

I am so sorry to hear about Roxy's diagnosis, but as you said it could have been much worse. I completely agree with you about waiting to give her chemo or radiation, you are on the right track.

Best,


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kisses and hugs to Roxy from the three L's!!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I took Roxy to the oncologist last Friday, and it was quite reassuring (I realized I hadn't exhaled since the lump had been found, and I was finally able to relax a bit after seeing the oncologist). The oncologist also has a golden, and she said she tells her golden that if she is going to have cancer, this is the only type she is allowed to have. The good thing about this type of cancer is that it rarely metastisizes. The bad thing is that it tends to recur, sometimes within weeks, sometimes a year later, sometimes never. The oncologist recommended keeping a close watch on where the tumor was; she did not recommend radiation or chemo at this time.

The oncologist also recommended chest x-rays to see if the cancer had spread elsewhere. The x-rays were taken yesterday when I took Roxy in to get her stitches out. The x-rays looked good. I am going to take Roxy to a holistic vet in January for diet and supplement suggestions -- it is important to keep her immune system as strong as possible. For now, Roxy is doing well (although she is a bit depressed as the suitcases are out for our trip to Florida; Scout is coming with  and Roxy is staying with the dogsitter since I dislike putting dogs in cargo ).

The only blessing I can see in having to go through this with Roxy is it is something of a wakeup call -- our family really needs to reduce the amount of chemicals we use in our house and especially on our lawn as it is not good for the dogs or the humans. Also, I think I will be more reluctant to vaccinate either of my dogs in the future without first doing titers -- many people on the canine cancer boards have strong negative feelings about canine vaccines.

Thanks again for all your good wishes. It is quite amazing the way the internet brings people and information together -- I can't imagine what I would do without the knowledge I gain from the internet.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I am so glad you got good news from the oncologist and the x-ray was clear and no radiation or chemo is necessary. It's good that you can breathe again; what relief you must feel! I'll send a prayer and lots of positive thoughts that Roxy never has a recurrence!

I totally agree that we all need to reduce the chemical exposure in our environment and food and luckily we now have so many natural products to make it easier to do so. I haven't heard that about the cancer/vaccine connection in dogs but please share info as you get it. I know I, and probably many others, would like the info. Goldens do have an extremely high rate of cancer and you do have to wonder what is going on.

Have a wonderful trip to FL and get some much needed R&R even if poor Roxy can't come with. I hope she has a good time with the petsitter


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good news, Diane. I know how relieved you are. I, too, will pray she never has a recurrence.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, I'm so glad you've gotten good news about Roxy. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good news is always wonderful, we're so happy that is what you got.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so glad that your visit to the Oncologist went well. Enjoy your trip and try to relax!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, that is good news. :whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news! Enjoy your vacation, Diane!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, that IS good news! I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to post before now, but I was thinking of your poor Roxy and hoping for the best. 

Have a wonderful trip to sunny Florida!!


----------

